# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Cila eshte strategjija ma e mire per te fituar nje skedine?

## SKENDER_BEU

*Une kam nje strategji shume te bukur per te fituar sketinat ,por don kohe ta shpjegoj me formule,100% e sigurte*

----------


## jack_sparow

betting arbitrage ?pershkruaj me dy llafe te pakten

----------


## Apollyon

Kur ke strategji 100% te sigurte per te fituar skendina, cne qe hape teme ne forum ku kerkoje nga 1 euro nga te gjith antaret?

Apo thuaj, pordh me rigon!!

Studjo skuadrat, shif kujt i duhen pike se sben, ver nje ndeshje tek, futi shum lek, edhe dyfishoji! Mos harrojm se duhet edhe i cik fat.

----------


## jack_sparow

> Kur ke strategji 100% te sigurte per te fituar skendina, cne qe hape teme ne forum ku kerkoje nga 1 euro nga te gjith antaret?
> 
> Apo thuaj, pordh me rigon!!
> 
> Studjo skuadrat, shif kujt i duhen pike se sben, ver nje ndeshje tek, futi shum lek, edhe dyfishoji! Mos harrojm se duhet edhe i cik fat.


nqs merr koeficenta te ndryshem nga kompani te ndryshme,mund te kalojn fitimin psh fiton 1 % te lekave qe ke vene.e kjo gje esht e sigurt

----------


## padrino

Une boll i kam loz skedinat por asnjehere nuk kam dale fitimtar dhe mbi te gjitha nuk kam arrit me e gjet formulen se si me fitu

----------


## goldian

na e thuj pra formulen se une boll luaj po kurre sfitoj

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> na e thuj pra formulen se une boll luaj po kurre sfitoj


Kur te jemi gati do ta fillojme te gjithe sebashku,
ne rradhe te pare strategjija ka rregulla ,a e dini se po thuaj 80% e pareve humben nga mosvemendja e njrzve qe ven sketina sepse jane te ngutshem nga semundja e bixhosit

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Kur ke strategji 100% te sigurte per te fituar skendina, cne qe hape teme ne forum ku kerkoje nga 1 euro nga te gjith antaret?
> 
> Apo thuaj, pordh me rigon!!
> 
> Studjo skuadrat, shif kujt i duhen pike se sben, ver nje ndeshje tek, futi shum lek, edhe dyfishoji! Mos harrojm se duhet edhe i cik fat.


Jeni keqkuptuar!!! :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> na e thuj pra formulen se une boll luaj po kurre sfitoj


*Do te fitosh seshpejti*

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> nqs merr koeficenta te ndryshem nga kompani te ndryshme,mund te kalojn fitimin psh fiton 1 % te lekave qe ke vene.e kjo gje esht e sigurt


kjo eshte nje fitim shume i vogel krahasuar me formulen time

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Rregullorja e strategjise
1..per cdo sketine duhet te futen pare aq sa thote strategjia dhe vetem aq
2..per cdo sketin duhet te futen ato skuadra dhe vetem ato skudra qe ka strategjia
3..duhet me detyrim qe ti permbahesh strategjise per ndryshe do te delsh i humbur

Disisplina .Eshte e vetmja gje qe njerzit humbin paret qe nuk kane disipline sepse skuadrat jane aty per te fituar ,cdo vit jane miljarda euro qe kompanite e sketinave marrin vetem nga njerzit qe nuk kane disipline tek vetvetja ,*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Une kam nje strategji shume te bukur per te fituar sketinat ,por don kohe ta shpjegoj me formule,100% e sigurte*


Mbushe skedinen mbasi kan mbaruar ndeshjet...nuk fiton asgje...po i gjen te gjitha rezultatet...

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Ketu do te thojme psh  qe te gjithe ne  kemi  1000 euro ne dore per te luajtur
,strategjija thote qe per 4 jave te bejme 2000 euro ,dhe loja do te fillojne kete te shtune ,vetem dua edhe ndihmen tuaj ,ju lutem shkruani 9 ndeshje nga te gjitha kampjonatet e Europes qe ju  mendoni qe shanset jane qe keto 9 skudra kane 1 perqindje te madhe qe do te fitojne ,pastaj do te seleksonojme ndeshjet qe kane ma pak vota nga ju ,ose qe cila ndeshjet qe jane shkruar ma pak ketu ato do te eleminohen dhe do te mbesin vetem 9 ndeshje me fitore te vetem 9 skuadrave*

----------


## rexhep sadiku

per te fituar sketina ka shum faktor nga te cilet mvaret qe ajo te dal e sakt, njeri faktor esht ta njofish mir fudbollin ktu e kemi parasysh ta kesh ndjekur mir at kampionat te cilin e luan, te analizosh situaten montale ne te tabel te atyre skuadrave, te shofish mir se a i duhen pik ketu me shum merret parasysh skuadrat te cilat jan ne fund te tabeles dhe ato qe konkurojn per kampion sepse skuadrat te cilat jan ne mestin e tabelit nuk kan shum interes, dhe duhet analizuar se si ato skuadra e kan bilansin ne mest veti 10vitet e fundit se tradita ne mest dy skuadrave ka shum dmth, dhe ne fund kuptohet duhet edhe pak fat sepse fudbolli nesht i rrumbullaket dhe surpriza ndoshin.

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Mendimi im per kete jave eshte qe keto  skuadra do te fitojne ndeshjet

CHELSEA
MANCHESTER,U
BAYERN LIVER
BAYERN ,M
MILAN
FIORENTINA
BARCELONA
PORTO
FENERBAHCE

STRATEGJIJA NUK ESHTE QE DUHET TI FITOJME TE GJITHA, MJAFTON TI FITOJME TE PAKTEN 7 SKUADRA NGA 9  ,*

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> per te fituar sketina ka shum faktor nga te cilet mvaret qe ajo te dal e sakt, njeri faktor esht ta njofish mir fudbollin ktu e kemi parasysh ta kesh ndjekur mir at kampionat te cilin e luan, te analizosh situaten montale ne te tabel te atyre skuadrave, te shofish mir se a i duhen pik ketu me shum merret parasysh skuadrat te cilat jan ne fund te tabeles dhe ato qe konkurojn per kampion sepse skuadrat te cilat jan ne mestin e tabelit nuk kan shum interes, dhe duhet analizuar se si ato skuadra e kan bilansin ne mest veti 10vitet e fundit se tradita ne mest dy skuadrave ka shum dmth, dhe ne fund kuptohet duhet edhe pak fat sepse fudbolli nesht i rrumbullaket dhe surpriza ndoshin.


keni shume te drejte por strategjia ime i mbyte edhe suprizat e futbollit dhe nuk me intereson se kujt i duhen piket ,mjafton te zgjedhim ndeshjet qe mendojme qe do te fitojne ,apo nuk mednojme keshtu,por puna kryesore eshte te dime sa kemi vendosur dhe sa do te vendosim ,pra e gjith sekreti eshte te marrim skudra te mira ,dhe sa pare vendosim per cdo sketin luan nje rol shume te rendesishem

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Presim mendimet tuaja per kete jave*

----------


## jack_sparow

cndodh nqs kapim 6 prej 10 ????? shpjegoje tamam ku qendron siguria ?  sa eshte minimumi i lekave etj

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> cndodh nqs kapim 6 prej 10 ????? shpjegoje tamam ku qendron siguria ?  sa eshte minimumi i lekave etj


E vetmja menyre per te mbushe mendjen ty ose te tjerve qe do te jeshe fitimtar ne fund ,eshte ta tregojme ne praktike edhe ne teuri per te njejten kohe ,tani le te vazhdojme strategjine

----------


## Gjinokastra

Strategji deri diku e mire :

Mos veje me shume se 4 ndeshje . 

Shuma e bastuar 50 Euro(minimalja) .

Ekipet e bastuar fitues duhet patjeter te luajne ne fushen e tyre .

Koeficenti nuk duhet te jete mbi 1,5 .

Ekipet e bastuara humbes duhet te kene mesatare te vogel golash te shenuar ne fushe kundershtare .

Ekipet e bastuara fituese do duhet te kene pesuar pak gola ne fushe vendase .

Ekipet e bastuar humbese duhet te jene mes 5 te fundit ne klasifikim .

Ekipet e bastuara fitues duhet te jene mes 5 te parave ne klasifikim .

Mos vere ndeshje ne fillim sezoni . 

Mos vere ndeshje ne fillimin e fazes se dyte , pasi lojtaret kthehen nga pushimet .

Mos vere ndeshje ne fund sezoni , sidomos kur kampionati eshte fituar nga nje ekip .

Mos vej ndeshje miqesore .

Mos veje ndeshje kupe .

Kamiponatet qe nuk do jua keshilloja te bastonit : 

1-Turqia , kampionati i bllofeve .

2-Franca , po mundohet tja kaloj Turqise .

3-Hollanda , po mundohen ti afrohen dy kampionateve me larte qe jane te pa pare per bllofe .

Kampionate qe jua keshilloj te bastoni :

1-Spanja , jane shume te ndershem , edhe po humben e kane nga faktor te shumte qe ju nuk i keni vene re edhe keni bere gabim , pra fajin e keni ju personalisht .

2-Kroacia , keta jane kampionat=drejt . Nuk ekziston koncepti qe nje ekip i dobet te mundi nje ekpi te forte .

3-Cekia , keta duhet ti studiosh mire edhe te jesh i kujdesshem kur vendos kete te bastosh , por kane edhe gjene e mire qe koeficentet i kane te pelqyeshem . Prandaj vetem matuni para se te vendosni se ke ndeshje do bastoni .


Pak a shume kjo eshte idea . 

Mos harroni se ka edhe perjshtime mbi baza klubesh , jane disa klube qe dalin shume mire edhe pse kampionati eshte i keq per tu bastuar , ose e kunderta , kampionati eshte shume i mire per baste , por ekipi eshte i keq .

Ka edhe perjashtim nga karakteri i nje klubi te caktuar , po ju marr per shembull Milan-in , me te fortat bene namin , me te dobetat lene nam . 

Edhe dicka qe ndoshta eshte me e rendesishjma , KURRE MOS BASTONI NDESHJE DERBI : Inter - Milan etj. (Juve - Inter apo Juve - Milan nuk quhen derbi !)

----------

